# I'm a judge!



## Bolero (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey got promoted to full judge after five and a half years of student judging.

Thank god that ordeal is over.

Oh and that's AOC (Australian Orchid Council) not AOS......;-)


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 21, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap: CONGRATS!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! I'm still probabationary judge with AOS. 6 years and counting!
Peter T.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 21, 2008)

bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulation!!! Tim and I also just became probationary judges too.

Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations! I've said this before, somewhere else, haven't I? :rollhappy: I'm so happy for you! :clap:


----------



## Bolero (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck with your student training and thank you to everyone for the nice words.

;-)


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2008)

Wonderful! Congratulations to you - it's a long haul for sure (though even longer here in the US.)


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2008)

As I have mentioned to Darren elsewhere, Judges can be liked as much as football umpires after a while. After 20+ years it doesn't tend to worry you.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2008)

:clap::clap: HIP HIP HORRAY!! :clap::clap:


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Ramon, congrats on your promotion too! It's nice now that your score counts.
See you at a show soon!
Peter T.


----------



## Candace (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats to the new judges among us.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2008)

congratulations.


----------



## nikv (Nov 21, 2008)

Way cool! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## bench72 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well Done!!!!

now use that power wisely, I'll just use my nick as a clonal name for all plants i 'bench' oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, congratulations. 

Are there any benefits to being a judge in Australia? (Besides looking at all the lovely blooms that come your way)


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats, Bolero! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TADD (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats and I hope it is well worth your effort and time!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations! That's great news. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations.:clap::clap:

That's dedication.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the responses, I appreciate the comments.

;-)


----------



## toddybear (Nov 22, 2008)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## vandaalex (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 26, 2008)

SLipperfan, to be honest the main benefit of being a judge in Australia is having access first to the sales bench.

I think that's enough for me! lol

;-)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 26, 2008)

Bolero said:


> SLipperfan, to be honest the main benefit of being a judge in Australia is having access first to the sales bench.
> 
> I think that's enough for me! lol
> 
> ...



I agree!! Keep it quiet!


Ramon


----------

